# Danny Elfman Music



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Warning - Proud Papa Posting LOL...






My sons high school band (Warren Mott Marching Marauders) are doing a Danny Elfman themed halftime show this year and just took a 1 rating in the MSBOA Marching Band Festival, woo hoo!

Music includes Spiderman theme, Beetlejuice, Tales From the Crypt, This is Halloween, Ice dance from Edward Scissorhands, Oogie Boogie's theme and insects from Oingo Boingo.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Dude! That is so awesome.

Give your boy huge props from a former high school marching band first trombone. Excellent, excellent work.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

That was soooo amazing.
Danny Elfman is one of the best composers.
And his music is classic. You can't go wrong!

200th post!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

This is probably the first time i've enjoyed a marching band ha.

Really enjoyed this though. They did a great job.


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

That was so cool thanks for posting it. Keven


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

That is the coolest band! Let your son know awesome job!!


----------

